# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Bán Khô cá Lóc đồng cà mau, khô nhái an giang..........

## vvt1986

*Khô Cá Lóc đồng Cà Mau



=> Giá: 240,000 đ/ 1kg ( 5 con / 1kg )

=> Giá: 270,000 đ/ 1kg ( 8con - 9con/ 1kg )

Món ăn đầy chất dân dã này hiện nay đã vuợt khỏi làng quê để đi vào các nhà hàng với món khoái khẩu của dân nhậu. Khô cá lóc đồng chấm với nước mắm me chua chua, cay cay ăn ngon đến mê ly luôn,… Món này mà nhậu với rượu đế là hết ý. 

Nhưng với dân đồng bằng Nam bộ thứ thiệt không thể không biết đến vị hấp dẫn của khô cá lóc trộn gỏi. Đơn giản nhất là gỏi xoài, nhưng công phu cao hơn một bậc phải kể đến thứ gỏi vả trộn xoài với khô cá lóc, cách chế biến như sau: 

- Cá lóc nướng trên lửa than chín vàng, xé nhỏ.

- Xoài xanh cắt sợi.

- Trái sung còn xanh thái lát mỏng, ngâm với nước muối chừng vài phút. 

Đem các thứ trộn với nước mắm ngon, thêm chút giấm, đường, ớt và rau thơm, để một lát cho thấm là dùng được. 









KHÔ NHÁI – ĐẶC SẢN AN GIANG 




=> Giá: 350,000 đ / 1kg 

Thịt nhái nhiều đạm, ít béo, giàu canxi,rất tốt cho sức khõe. “ Vũ nữ chân dài” được xem là món ăn tinh túy từ thiên nhiên mang lại.

Khô Nhái được chế biến nhái bằng cách thêm gia vị như: tiêu, đường, bột ngọt, ớt, nước mắm… Sau đó thì đem phơi hai nắng là có thể sử dụng.

Khô Nhái ngon nhất là chiên, người ăn có thể nhai cả xương và thịt. Khô nhái có vị ngọt dịu, cay cay, mằn mặn, béo, giòn rất đặc trưng chấm với tương ớt cay, cộng với ít rau húng, quế, rau răm…Bấy nhiêu đó thôi cũng đã trở thành món nhậu lai rai.



*
*Hiện tại chúng tôi đang cung cấp các món ăn Nhà hàng, Quán Nhậu, Karaoke… trên địa bàn TP.HCM và các tỉnh khác. Đăc biệt là khô ca lóc đồng cà mau.*
*Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu liên hệ với chúng tôi để được giá tốt nhất.*
Giao hàng miễn phí từ 2 kg trở lên, liên hệ để thoả thuận giao hàng nhé!ĐT liên hệ: *0908.026.893 gặp a Tuấn*
Quý khách có thể đến mua trực tiếp tại địa chỉ 15X Cư xá 30/4.P.25.Q.Bình Thạnh- TPHCM ( gần ngã tư hàng xanh) vui lòng gọi đt trước khi đến!
*Giao Hàng Toàn Quốc*

----------


## vvt1986

lên top nào cùng bán hàng.

----------

